
Snap Inc. Announces Second Quarter 2020 Financial Results - runeks
https://investor.snap.com/news/news-details/2020/Snap-Inc.-Announces-Second-Quarter-2020-Financial-Results/default.aspx
======
runeks
* Operating cash flow improved by $29 million to $(67) million in Q2 2020, compared to the prior year.

* Free Cash Flow improved by $21 million to $(82) million in Q2 2020, compared to the prior year.

* Common shares outstanding plus shares underlying stock-based awards totaled 1,616 million at June 30, 2020, compared to 1,553 million one year ago.

* Revenue increased 17% to $454 million in Q2 2020, compared to the prior year.

* Net loss was $(326) million in Q2 2020, compared to $(255) million in the prior year.

* Adjusted EBITDA was $(96) million in Q2 2020, compared to $(79) million in the prior year.

